# Apple M1 CPU and OBS NDI not working



## ealvim (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi all, 

So, I've got my new macbook pro with the newest M1 chip and when I try to setup OBS to work and the NDI it doesn't work. The NDI option on the menu doesn't appeat. When I look into the logs, it seems its not loading the NDI, so, I guess the meny is not being displayed. Any help ? 

Apple McBook pro 16GB, M1 processor

log here


----------



## Koen Willems (Feb 20, 2021)

Have you applied the solution mentioned here: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/590 ?


----------

